

My GitHub Punch Card for SimplyTweet - hboon
http://hboon.com/my-simplytweet-punch-card

======
fictorial
Not mine, but it seems 10gen keeps regular hours:

<http://github.com/mongodb/mongo/graphs/punch_card>

~~~
dm_mongodb
That's fascinating.

Add 3 hours as lots of the developers are on eastern time. So that explains
the smaller dots as 9 (lunch).

------
hboon
Anyone else willing to share their punch cards?

~~~
dlsspy
Does this count? <http://dustin.github.com/2009/01/11/timecard.html> :)

~~~
hboon
What you did with the Caps Lock LED is cool.

